# Need custom decal help!



## HondaJet2014 (Sep 30, 2014)

I bought a 37 coupe modified body and wanted to make it look like a legend in my area. I spoke with Gary McAllister and he said to post on here due to member being able to do custom decal work. I googled and found a template for what I'm needing done but it's in 1/24th scale for plastic models. If anyone can help me or knows who can, it would be greatly appreciated. I have attached a picture of what I need made.


----------



## Lester24 (Oct 18, 2001)

Contact Anthony Searls from Hellagraffix. He is the best there is, his prices are great, awesome quality and extremely dependable. My friends, fellow racers and RC club members have done thousands of dollars of business with him over the years. his email is [email protected] website is www.hellagraffix.com, 
If your a member of Facebook check out pics of his work on there as well at.... https://www.facebook.com/pages/Hella-Graffix/110175469046752

Les O'Dell
www.SkagitRiverRaceway.com


----------



## C43GO (Sep 26, 2007)

agreed


----------



## Hugo Reyes (Dec 3, 2013)

looks there is someone doing custom decals on facebook


----------



## Thomas73 (Dec 16, 2014)

great facebook page, lots of custom decals there


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

Anthony's stuff is the bomb.


----------



## gregorylights (Oct 7, 2012)

Shoot Me A PM I can Cut That No Problem..


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Testors has a product for making your own decals - Testors Decal System. Here is a link (http://www.testors.com/product-catalog/testors-brands/testors/tools/decals/)

While this may not be what the original poster wants to do, I have included this info in case it helps someone else.

----------

Personally I have used Carl Seils to make 1/10 scale decals for lexan bodies. Examples of his work can be found here (http://www.rctech.net/forum/painting-designs-graphics-photography/279695-usvta-trans-am-decals.html).

I was very pleased with my experience, since I needed several revisions to my original design (all done before anything was finalized). One thing that he can do is interior decals for RC bodies, which looked good and held up longer than the life of a racing body.

Hope this info helps.


----------

